# Des cours de programmation sur Mac os x en Suisse...



## CoolCoCo (11 Août 2002)

Quelqu'un connaiterait un école (privée ou public) en suisse romande qui donnerait des cours de programmation en cocoa par ex.?

Vu le peu de livre qui existe sur le marché, et le peu de doc sur le net en francais... c'est un peu le seul moyen de bien apprendre à programmer en cocoa...!

Alors si quelqu'un connaiterait cela ou qu'il aurrait déjà pris des cours ce serait cool de m'en informer ;-)


----------



## CoolCoCo (17 Août 2002)

personne ne répond... ca n'existe po alors? 

je repose ma question... et en france ca existe???


----------



## simon (18 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par CoolCoCo:</font><hr />* personne ne répond... ca n'existe po alors? 

je repose ma question... et en france ca existe???   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si ça exsite en tout cas sur lausanne mais le seul truc c'est que je ne me rappelle absolument plus le nom de la boite /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## simon (18 Août 2002)

un ptit effort plus tard...


http://www.amazing-technologies.ch/pages/en/training/index.html

mais c'est pas donné et c'est en anglais /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

